# First photos of the Big Blue Bus (and mini review)



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well it has taken me long enough to get around to it, but after 1700 miles and over a month, I've finally managed to take a few photos... 

Initial impressions? Its great fun... The engine is superb and the handling defies the fact that it is an estate car. Not as "fun" as the Z but, it is a different car...

Niggles? The stereo (even with the BOSE) isn't great at high volume, and I do like my music LOUD. The gearbox / clutch aren't a great pair. Typical Audi gearbox lacks feel and precision, and like the TT one can seem clunky. Clutch is totally unforgiving and feels very "on/off" - but I'm getting used to it... Very easy to get burning smells, particularly in reverse 

Now to the good bits...

The engine (as I've already said) is great. Not even part loosened up yet, and it really does have a flat torque curve from low down, almost all the way to the red line. It simply pulls - but in a way which is unlike anything I've driven before. No sensation of speed, really, but instead one of the rest of the world slowing down around you. Amazing.

Seats are comfortable, and have a full (electic) range of movement. Dash and instruments look great, and the aluminium trim gives it a great look inside. Not a great ergonomic interior, by any means. I'm long legged, and my knee against the brace tends to block both the view AND access of the driver's side climate control knobs, which is a pain. There is also no (real) foot rest, which again is a pain. Also, you can't wash the windscreen whilst using the rear wash/wipe, which is rather weird.

Fuel economy decidedly average (20mpg) but I didn't buy the car for that 

I love the colour, and its a perfect car for lugging the dogs around in. Build quality seems very good - my one gripe being the supplied mats, which are getting manky already.

I'm going to enjoy the next couple of years driving it...

And so to the photos...

From the side:










From the front:










From behind:










Inside the engine bay:










Finally, a pic of the Solar Roof (funky!):










Having driven the BMW 330D, I decided that whatever the merits of the oil burner, I simply couldn't live with the interior which is SO dated. Anyone wanting an excellent load lugger offering the same "fun factor" as a sports car should look no further than the S4 Avant...[/img]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nice, but aren't there some plastic covers missing from the engine bay? :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Nice, but aren't there some plastic covers missing from the engine bay? :roll:


Apparently not... Audi tell me these parts aren't fitted to the recent cars. I'm after a 2nd opinion though


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, but aren't there some plastic covers missing from the engine bay? :roll:
> ...


LOL, IMO that sounds like another nugget of knowledge from the reknowned School of Audi Customer service we all know and hate. :?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Stunning car, absolutely stunning. 8)

By the way, the 3.2 doesn't have any plastic cover thingys either.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Apparently not... Audi tell me these parts aren't fitted to the recent cars. I'm after a 2nd opinion though


Sounds dubious to me. Here's yours and mine for comparison. :?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Looks fantastic. I must have missed some of your other posts Tim, but am surprised you went back to Audi.

So, what does the solar roof do? I seem to recall reading about an A8 with one where it kept the car warm in winter and cold in summer? Is that what this one does? [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Very nice !

Damian


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stunning car mate & welcome to the LARGER engine club  8)

Looks great in that blue & just like TT's, you'll be able to ignore those little problems when you floor the loud peddle.

Who needs great ICE when the engine note is just so sweeeet.

Bit odd about the engine bay covers. Me thinks Audi are telling fibs (will take a look at mine later, but i'm sure almost the whole bay on mine is covered.)

Drove an S4 cab whilst my local stealer pi$$ed about fixing some small faults on the beast & they are a suberb motor. If money stratches next year, then i'll be trying to acquire one for Judith when her company Passat goes back.

Enjoy & as a side, we need to all meet up again soon 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Stunning car mate & welcome to the LARGER engine club  8)
> 
> Looks great in that blue & just like TT's, you'll be able to ignore those little problems when you floor the loud peddle.
> 
> ...


Just as an aside (since I've arleady seen your car) someone asked me if I could give them a hand jump-starting their car the other morning and I had the A4.

Lifted the bonnet but it took us about 3-4 minutes to find the battery. (How embarrasing.)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

raven said:


> So, what does the solar roof do? I seem to recall reading about an A8 with one where it kept the car warm in winter and cold in summer? Is that what this one does? [smiley=dude.gif]


Thats exactly what it does. One of the best options i've ever had on a car (the Beast has this).

It also re-circulates air in the winter, so leaving the car in a fresher state when you return (not so much warming it). In the Summer its a god-send & keeps the interior at a perfect temp until you can kick the Climate on to refrigerate the car :lol:

The one weird aspect is that the car when standing outside is always making a a whiring noise as the air is being gathered from outside & filtered inside. Odd when no-one is in the car & its been standing for hours. Had a few people ask me why my car keeps making noises even when its switched off. I tell them its the Flux Capacitor


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice Tim, I'm sure you'll have it for at least a month before your feet get itchy....again


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Congrats Tim - looks fab!, esp in that colour 8) 
If your managing 20 mpg on a new tight engine, you just aint trying hard enough with that right foot. :wink:

Got a load liner for the boot/dogs?

Speed in an S4 is an odd but very pleasant experience - totally cosseting and it pays to take a peek at the speed regularly - I found it really crept up on me.
Torsen dif made a really pleasant change from the Haldex - a revelation coming from the TT's haldex and I found it gave a much improved feel to the steering and communication from the wheels and suspension.
Enjoy!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for the appreciative comments, guys...

I'm gonna check up on the engine bay covers, but if anyone is in an Audi dealer in the next few days, and can sneak a look under the hood of an S4 (any flavour - most dealers seem to have an S4 cab lurking around!) and see whether it looks like ScoTTy's or like mine, I'd be grateful. I don't really have a local dealer anymore 

Raven - I didn't have much choice other than go back to Audi, I'm afraid. The S4 is a niche car, and noone else seems to make anything similar. BMW only have the 330D in that price range, and I couldn't get a Jag or a Merc - and either way, neither were that appealing to be honest...

There were only 2 colours (ok, 3, but how many Imola Yellow ones do you see around?!) I would have taken the S4 in. Nogaro (my absolute first choice) and Dolphin Grey. I think it sets the car off superbly, and it appears you all agree 

The solar roof is funky (and quite an expensive option, considering for a "sun" roof, you can't actually see through it...) It is still quite spooky when I've powered down the engine and removed the key to hear (and feel) the aircon still working... *chuckle* I dunno if it trickles the battery too, but I left it parked up for 8 days with my GPS receiver permanently powered, and the battery was fine 

I have the reversible boot mat, but I really need something that covers the sides of the boot, not just the floor - but the dogs had their first outing in it last week, and then did another 250 miles with me this weekend, and they love it. I have to remember they are in there, though, or get some 5-point harnesses for them. They don't appreciate some of my more enthusiastic manouvres 

I chucked it around some country lanes this weekend and it felt really sure footed - and there is far less need to reach for the gears. Overtaking is simply effortless. I used to wait for a clear road ahead (so I couldn't see anything coming) but now there is no need


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Thanks for the appreciative comments, guys...
> 
> I'm gonna check up on the engine bay covers, but if anyone is in an Audi dealer in the next few days, and can sneak a look under the hood of an S4 (any flavour - most dealers seem to have an S4 cab lurking around!) and see whether it looks like ScoTTy's or like mine, I'd be grateful. I don't really have a local dealer anymore


The S4 avant I borrowed (all too briefly) had the full covers m - think it was a late 03/early 04 model if it helps.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Lovely car Tim, great choice i think [smiley=thumbsup.gif] , strange about the plastic covers though my mate has an S4 Cab, i'm sure his engine is completely covered, i'll ask him to check.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Lovely car Tim, great choice i think [smiley=thumbsup.gif] , strange about the plastic covers though my mate has an S4 Cab, i'm sure his engine is completely covered, i'll ask him to check.


Nice one... interested in how old his car is, though... as that makes a difference.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

His is an 04 the first one sold by Poole Audi.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Nearly forgot the TT is in the dealers tomorrow to have my infernal passenger seat rattle looked at, i'll check out an S4 whilst i'm there.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice toy  
Nice Colour  
Always had a "thing" for Audi avants regardless of whats under the hood, think its the only "acceptable" estate car.
How long till the first Mod?


----------



## icruicks (Aug 1, 2002)

That looks superb...

Looks so much better than the `facelift` crap thats arriving now.....


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Can you post some pictures of the interior.

Would like to see how it compares to the "dated" 330d :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Ahh! at last a fellow bluenose on the forum [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Very nice Tim - Always liked the A/S4 Avants - classy looking and nicely understated 

So when's the big bore APR 'Look at me' exhaust going on then


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

gcp said:


> Can you post some pictures of the interior.
> 
> Would like to see how it compares to the "dated" 330d :wink:


Erm.... when I've cleaned it? :lol:

I daresay it might get a mod or two in the new year. Unfortunately I sank a pile of cash into the car and my new pad in Hatfield, so I can't stretch even to the DVD Sat Nav I was gonna throw into it...

But I would like to mod the airbox to make it a bit noisier, then its only a matter of time before I get a custom exhaust fitted. Think I'll skip the Milltek and just have 2 unresonated and unsilenced scaffolding pipes welded on. Should seriously annoy the neighbours  :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Think I'll skip the Milltek and just have 2 unresonated and unsilenced scaffolding pipes welded on. Should seriously annoy the neighbours  :lol:


You can take the boy out of the rice.... :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> gcp said:
> 
> 
> > Can you post some pictures of the interior.
> ...


I have had the pleasure of being in this blue beast and I have to agree with the comments above - it is _very_ nice. It sounds superb in standard form - my wife commented how loud she thought it was (and she didn't even come out of the house when Tim picked me up :lol: (Mind you, it could have been Clive's GTT exhaust round the corner :wink:  )


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Splendid probably the best load lugger / children scarer around, i think i might modifiy jo's all-road


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Tim, just had a squint under the bonnet of a 54 plate noggy blue S4 Cab @ Poole Audi - both your missing trims were in place!! :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

L7C TT said:


> Splendid probably the best load lugger / children scarer around, i think i might modifiy jo's all-road


Did you ever see the MTM modded allroad? Looked (and probably went) fantastic.

Resprayed Nogarro Blue, lowered, RS4 alloys on. Oh, and a slightly breathed-on 2.7T engine. :roll:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Jo Jo's allroad is a 2.5V6 tdi in ebony black, it's a good job she doesn't take any interest in the internet otherwise we'd be constantly fighting over the modding budget :lol:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Wow, lovely looking car Tim. Please try and get to the Kneesworth meet so we can have a look.

Moley


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Jam

That is a stunning car also the fav ride of formula 1 driver i saw in Monte Carlo earlier in the year.
Enjoy :wink:


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Is that an IC spray bar at the front ?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

UK225 said:


> Is that an IC spray bar at the front ?


Where would they put the turbo - in the glove box? 
:wink:


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I didnt know it was a na engine


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

UK225 said:


> I didnt know it was a na engine


hehehe... you think 4.2L really needs forced induction?

Its, "nice", sure... but not entirely necessary...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Nice car/nice colour Tim 

Look forward to seeing it soon and hopefully you'll take me for a blast in it


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I bought my car a couple of weeks ago (no idea how to put up pictures, sorry), so it's been good to see how you're liking it. Now I've got one, I can't see why I didn't buy one before.

Picked it up on the Friday and..........did a boot sale in it on the Saturday (selling, not buying before anyone suggests it). Good capacity, nice boot liner idea, entertaining cargo net. Bose is great, and a front-loading CD changer is v convenient.

Two problems - air con is too hot (Bexley Audi are replacing it), and load cover won't come off the seat (ditto).

Took Ronin out for a spin on Saturday, and I'm looking forward to comparing it to Saul's M3. Most entertaining moment so far - following a DB9 from Riverhead up our local "mad" hill (two lanes up, one down, about a mile long). He just couldn't shake the S4, and gave me a cheery wave at the end.

Aren't they a blinding car? But oh, the fuel consumption. Drove up to London a week ago, and saw an average of 11mpg. Oh dear.

One question for Jampott - is it just me or will I get better at smooth changes? I seem to snap my neck every time I change up. Passengers feel even more challenged.

Anyway, going home to the Yorkshire Dales for Christmas. Can't wait.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vernan said:


> I bought my car at the same time as yours (no idea how to put up pictures, sorry), so it's been good to see how you're liking it. Now I've got one, I can't see why I didn't buy one before.
> 
> Picked it up on the Friday and..........did a boot sale in it on the Saturday (selling, not buying before anyone suggests it). Good capacity, nice boot liner idea, entertaining cargo net. Bose is great, and a front-loading CD changer is v convenient.
> 
> ...


There's a reason *I* didn't buy one before... MONEY! It cost me Â£10k more than the 350z did, and costs a bit more to fill up too... Having done 23k miles in 10 months in the Z, I hate to think how much extra my fuel bill would have been in the S4...   

Agree on the capacity - works well for me, and comfortably carries 2 doggies in the back (Dalmatians!)

BOSE is "so-so" and I'm used to the front loading CD Changer already, having had that on the Z too... (BOSE was better on the TTR and the 350z)

I'm not entirely sure you will get used to smoother changes. The engine has so much torque and power, combined with quite a stiff clutch, that enthusiastic driving does seem a little jerky at times. I had exactly the same symptoms in the TTR, but this was resolved by replacing the DV.

Apart from the fuel consumption, the other scary thing is how far the engine and transmission move about. You notice it when changing gear, but having stood and watched it on AMD's rollers, it left me feeling rather queasy!! Change gear, and "BANG", the whole 4.2 litres jumps a couple of inches!!

My insurance renewed last week, and Lisa was added to the policy. We headed down to Cardiff on Sunday AM to get my Land Rover, so she drove the S4 back. I told her to shoot off and I'd potter along at my own pace. Got a text about 50 miles later "We're loving it!!". Like me, she gets that smile on her face in 3rd gear. Hold the gear and wind up the revs. You think it'll run out of puff at around 4500rpm. Think again...! With no noticeable drop in torque, you can hit the limiter at 7200rpm. 3rd gear is good for 10mph up to just shy of 100mph, and the engine isn't bogged down at all... mental!

The roof rails are also just long enough to wind standard lengths of tinsel around too. I found a lovely fetching purple/blue colour which is a great match for the Nogaro.

Avant members of the forum unite!!


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

You're not wrong, it certainly feels as if the whole drivetrain is just about being contained! Being silver, tinsel colour would not be a problem for mine.

I think you're right about the power just going on an on, that's the thing that amazes, especially after 6 years of turbo cars.

Look forward to seeing your car sometime

PS I do have engine covers :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vernan said:


> You're not wrong, it certainly feels as if the whole drivetrain is just about being contained! Being silver, tinsel colour would not be a problem for mine.
> 
> I think you're right about the power just going on an on, that's the thing that amazes, especially after 6 years of turbo cars.
> 
> ...


Drive your arse around to Kneesworth for the Jan meet then  Line up 3 S4s and take over. Soon be an ex-TT meet 

(it'll also double my chances of tea-leaving some engine covers, you cocky little git!)


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I might well, although I get disconcerted by being north of the river, let alone Hertfordshire.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vernan said:


> I might well, although I get disconcerted by being north of the river, let alone Hertfordshire.


Maybe I'll chug around the M25 for a more Southern meet soon instead then... but it would be good to get a few S4s lined up 

I must get a snap of mine wearing its tinsel later - it looks very funky indeed!

I filled up when I got to Worcestershire on Friday. We pottered around on the Saturday, then did a return trip to Cardiff on Sunday. Lisa was rather shocked to discover it needed filling again straight away. I must admit I was a little shocked too, as the elapsed mileage was only about 230!

Still, my mileage is dropping right off these days, so although its more expensive to drive per mile than ANYTHING I've had before, my overall costs have reduced. In "Tim Logic", I'm saving money... :lol:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

And a girl from Potters Bar broke my heart.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BTW - don't forget to check your oil. Mine has drunk the 1 litre Vindis gave me to top-up with already!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've had the S4 since Easter and I have found I've got smoother but not totally smooth. When your cars hit 10k miles or so you'll also notice them loosen up a bit...it was that or that fact I was giving it a good shoeing up and down the Alps!

We certainly need a collective S4 presence at Kneesworth.

p.s. The Saloons Bose is better!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I've had the S4 since Easter and I have found I've got smoother but not totally smooth. When your cars hit 10k miles or so you'll also notice them loosen up a bit...it was that or that fact I was giving it a good shoeing up and down the Alps!
> 
> We certainly need a collective S4 presence at Kneesworth.
> 
> p.s. The Saloons Bose is better!


But the Avant wins hands down in the looks department


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm not gonna get into that or you'll start on "noggy is better" as well. :roll:

I wonder if you'll respond with "It is!" ? :lol:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Only joking - I'll make it to Kneesworth next month if i can!

Not joking about the girl from Potters Bar though


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Superb car Tim, look forward to seeing (and hearing it :wink: ) sometime.

I can feel the engine (& transmission) lurching about under power in the Monaro too so don't worry about it 

What MPG are you getting?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

jampott said:


> But the Avant wins hands down in the looks department


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Don't you start as well!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Don't you start as well!! :roll: :wink:


mine lacks the sound track to the tune of 4 cylinders though [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you start as well!! :roll: :wink:
> ...


But it wins the fuel economy game!! :wink:

Shame that Audi cannot switch off 4 cylinders like Mercedes does to save on fuel.

Anyway, did you all had a look at the Audi magazine that comes free from Audi UK? Vanessa Mae has an S4 Avant too. Which is simply amazing that a lady with so many millions choose the same car as some middle class people like us.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> What MPG are you getting?


Somewhere between "not much" and "the square root of f*ck all"... :lol:

But who cares...

Nah, seriously I'm averaging around the 20mpg mark on very mixed driving. I'm doing far less long commutes than I used to do, and more shorter trips. I can put a serious dent in my wallet if I "push on" though. Cruising is fine, but heavy acceleration is the killer!! :twisted:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

petrol smetrol

when oil companies stop producing 1 million barrels just to keep prices stable then there is obviously plenty more where it came from.

I say put your foot down and keep the arabs happy, you dont have a car like that to economise on fuel


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Jampott

On Sunday around lunchtime were you travelling in the blue bus along the A414 south of Hatfield? If so, I think I saw you. I was in the blue Elise. You looked like you were in a hurry, or else I wasn't quick enough!

Cheers

Phil


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

PhilJ said:


> Jampott
> 
> On Sunday around lunchtime were you travelling in the blue bus along the A414 south of Hatfield? If so, I think I saw you. I was in the blue Elise. You looked like you were in a hurry, or else I wasn't quick enough!
> 
> ...


OMG...  Talk about a small world!!

I wasn't in a hurry, I just wanted to play. I could hear your exhaust note over my engine noise and was hoping the traffic would clear to see how the S4 midrange compares to an Elise... was gutted when you joined the M25, whilst I headed off to Watford...

Apologies if I was a bit close - I just wanted to play 

But yeah, that was me...


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Jampott

Small world indeed! I have a feeling that your car was quite a bit quicker once we were up to speed.

I was at Bedford Autodrome on Saturday and driving back from my girlfriend's on Sunday when I saw you. My tyres are a bit like cut slicks and the rears were pretty much slick after a day spent hooning around Bedford, so I was having to be careful round bends, as the roads were damp in places.

My Elise gets through the noise limit at Bedford ok, but an hour on the M25 leaves you ears ringing the next day - I reckon its as loud inside as it is out!

I didn't think you were too close as I couldn't see you face clearly in my rear view mirror! Has anyone told you look a little like a Jimmy Carr?!

Cheers

Phil.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

PhilJ said:


> Jampott
> 
> Small world indeed! I have a feeling that your car was quite a bit quicker once we were up to speed.
> 
> ...


*lol*

Well I wasn't sure how much you were gunning it (apart from hearing the noise, making me pretty sure you were at least keeping it in gear longer, if not accelerating flat out...) but, when moving, the bus didn't have any problem keeping up - but there was way too much traffic to open it up properly...

Your car sounded great, though... nice colour too... modded in any way?

I was quite aware your car weighs 1/2 mine and probably stops quicker, so made sure I'd backed off at roundabouts, but was trying to hustle a bit on the straights... you picked the wrong lane at the penultimate roundabout before the M25, but kept with me quite well on the run up to the motorway junction, IIRC...

I don't think you can get 2 more diverse performance cars, though... 8)


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Jampott

Once we were moving, my gas peddle was firmly on the floor, but I was changing up about 500rpm before I had to. So basically I was pretty much flat out.

The car is a 135r but has a 160bhp engine upgrade (cylinder head, sports exhaust, different ECU and air box), adjustable suspension and pagid brake pads.

I was kind of hoping you would think that I deliberately chose the left hand lane out of good manners to let the faster man through! Whereas in fact I made a poor choice and was held up by a typical Sunday driver!

I love that series of dual carriageways between the A1, via the A414 upto the M25 junction. Its also nice giving fellow drivers an aural treat in the Hatfield tunnel!

The trouble with the Elise is (in a straight line) it looks faster than it actually is, whereas an S4 is a real stealth machine. As you say, chalk and cheese, but interesting to compare nonetheless.

Cheers

Phil.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

PhilJ said:


> Jampott
> 
> Once we were moving, my gas peddle was firmly on the floor, but I was changing up about 500rpm before I had to. So basically I was pretty much flat out.
> 
> ...


Nice one... 

Good to know what I was up against. It didn't sound like a normal Elise, so just wondered... 

Its a great series of roads, and (incidentally) the first place I ever drove a TT (I think) as I had a test drive from the now defunct St Albans Audi along those duals...

I do them a fair bit (but not the tunnel so much...)


----------

